# 196? Rollfast - maybe someone knows for sure.



## Tim58 (Aug 21, 2011)

A friend has a 1960's (?) Rollfast that he wants to sell. I'm guessing that it's maybe a 1965? Maybe someone can help us figure out exactly what this is. It has 26 x 1.75 tires by U.S. Royal Chain, the rear hub has a red stripe in the center, there is a hole in the front fender where I guess a headlight was, and a Mesinger seat. He's thinking about selling it for $100.00, but he really has no idea of actual value. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 21, 2011)

That Bike is in fair shape. IDK about 100. $50 would be better. Its from the early 60s for sure. That is called a camel back frame. Frames where made that way for Extra strength. The red strip in the middle of the rear hub is common On the Bendix hubs from the early 60s and so on. cool bike I have a few of them.


----------



## Tim58 (Aug 24, 2011)

StevieZ said:


> That Bike is in fair shape. IDK about 100. $50 would be better. Its from the early 60s for sure. That is called a camel back frame. Frames where made that way for Extra strength. The red strip in the middle of the rear hub is common On the Bendix hubs from the early 60s and so on. cool bike I have a few of them.




Thanks for the reply! Would you happen to know what model (name) this bike is?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 24, 2011)

The chainguard and metal badge suggest 65ish at the lates. This style frame came out in 1959, and as was mentioned the Bendix red band hub arrived in 61, and was replaced by the RB-2 in 1963, check the brake arm stampings. otherwise, Rollfasts and other bikes made by the HP Snyder co. can't be dated to a specific year, unless you happen to find an old ad with the exact model bike in it. And yes, $100 is pricey, I wouldn't go over $65.


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey no problem. We all learn new things on the CABE all the time. As far as a model I do not recall ever seeing a Special name for any of them. But a dear friend of mine holds some pattens and rights to Rollfast still. so I will have to ask him. i am sure he would know.


----------

